# Hello Everyone



## Anita R Stevens (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello everyone, obviously I'm new here. A little about me, 42, married with children. 5' 10' and 190lbs. I'm 38D-30-53. A grown ass woman well versed in taking care of my kids and satisfying my man.


----------



## brazey (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome to the community Anita!


----------



## Riles (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## BadGas (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello there!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 7, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Oct 7, 2014)

I only heard well versed....kidding.. welcome to the forum...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

